# Wanted - Turkey Call Tutorial



## Steelart99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, even though my lovely bride won't let me hunt them, she still likes to see our local flock of turkeys roaming around our property. I'd love to make a few turkey calls for myself and our niece and nephew. But ... I really can't find a call "design"; yes I know there are many designs. Would any of our call makers like to start a tutorial on turkey call designs / making. Even a simple drawing would get me there (I think). Thanks
Dan


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 26, 2013)

Can I Link you to one? Go here to THO Calls 

But I would also like to see a tutorial made for here


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Can I Link you to one? Go here to THO Calls
> 
> But I would also like to see a tutorial made for here



NICE starting point. Thanks
Dan


----------



## NCWoodArt (Mar 26, 2013)

I have some delrin if you want to make your own mouthpieces- delrin is what I use for the Trumpets I make.

Bill


----------



## Jason (Mar 26, 2013)

let me find the one on THO and i will get the link to you with some dimensions

Jason


----------



## Jason (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are a couple tutorial depending on the type of chucks/mandrels you have

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,16453.0.html
http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,7123.0.html
http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,13101.0.html - THIS IS HOW I DO IT!

I will post some dimensions when i have a bit more time on the internal measurements. 

Jason


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jason said:


> Here are a couple tutorial depending on the type of chucks/mandrels you have
> 
> http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,16453.0.html
> http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,7123.0.html
> ...



Thanks Jason. I've been having fun going through these!


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 27, 2013)

I could probably make a turkey call tutorial. Or a call for anyone that wants to play with it. Or take apart and look at. That's what I do with calls


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> I could probably make a turkey call tutorial. Or a call for anyone that wants to play with it. Or take apart and look at. That's what I do with calls



I'm still up for a tutorial if you could. I'm interested in the various plates that mount on the wood part and how that affects the sound. 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Jason (Mar 27, 2013)

surprisingly i have never run across a tutorial by anyone that shows what and how they make their internal design.

What are you going to use chuck wise to make your call.

Jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 27, 2013)

That's exactly what I was thinking... No one shows inners, but I would.

I use a 5/8" expanding mandrel.


----------



## Jason (Mar 27, 2013)

I utilize the 3/4 expanding myself. If he is going to use a chuck, would be good to just describe the internal parts and how they work with recommended dimensions.

Jason


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a supernova 2 with a 1 inch expanding chuck. I can also make a smaller chunk, or grip externally with the SN2. Looking forward to this!
Dan


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm, I wonder what difference the 3/4" would make.. The pedestal would have a larger overall area I'd think.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmmm, sounds like making an appropriate mandrel might be a good part of this tutorial too. Just sayin' is all...
I have a MT2 mandrel or two that might be a good starter


----------



## Jason (Mar 27, 2013)

Normally i use the 3/4 expanding mandrel and then turn my pedestal to be be roughly 1 10/32 diameter. My latest one has a pedestal of exactly 1" with a wall thickness of roughly 4/32. Gonna see how that works. I don't normally like to have the pedestal wall to run all the way up from teh center hole but gonna try it anyways.

My ped is roughly 6/32 tall this time, left the bottom much thicker than usual, Normally its 8/32

My playing surface ledge is always 4/32, although i am wondering if it needs to be bigger.

Jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 27, 2013)

I've found the bottom thickness doesn't make much of a difference. 

Pedestal height compared to shelf height (distance between soundboard and strikin surface) makes a huge difference, as well as space between soundboard and side of the inside of the call.

Pedestal thickness will increase surface area glued to tone board, which will reduce vibration.


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Normally i use the 3/4 expanding mandrel and then turn my pedestal to be be roughly 1 10/32 diameter. My latest one has a pedestal of exactly 1" with a wall thickness of roughly 4/32. Gonna see how that works. I don't normally like to have the pedestal wall to run all the way up from teh center hole but gonna try it anyways.
> 
> My ped is roughly 6/32 tall this time, left the bottom much thicker than usual, Normally its 8/32
> 
> ...



Your internals are very similar to what I use. I vary them just slightly depending on what surface I use. My advise would be to not make your ledge any wider than 1/8. The wider your ledge gets the better chance you will get a dead call.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm gona need pictures soon.
Some of the descriptions are escaping me


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 27, 2013)

Steele if you wanna send me a pm so I remember tomorrow morning I'll take a photo of a turkey call i have in progress so you can see everything.


----------



## Justin Hanson (Mar 27, 2013)

I would be interested in seeing how others do it. I would also be willing to make one myself.


----------



## Jason (Mar 28, 2013)

One thing i forgot to put on there is that i set my distance at 2/32 - 3/32 from the top of the soundboard and the playing surface shelf.

Jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 28, 2013)

Figured I'd post pictures of a call in progress. these dimensions aren't final-- i was turning this call for fun, and realized i had another call i needed to get finished before i do this one, so this isn't completely done. But you can see the pedestal in the middle, which is shorter than the shelf around the rim of the call. Also, this wood is curly (not sure which color) oak, and it looks incredibly. I think windyridgebowman has some for sale in the FS section if anyones interested. Hope this helps

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding046_zps00963ce6.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding045_zps28e23614.jpg


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Question: Is there any reason for the pedestal in the middle? If it is shorter than the sides, and does not touch the "sound board", it seems to me like it has no function. Of course, I know NOTHING about making these calls, nor have I seen the interior nor sound boards ... I'm really enjoying this thread and will be making several calls at some point! Thanks for taking the time to take pics.
Dan


----------



## Jason (Mar 28, 2013)

So the soundboard sits on the pedestal.
It is shorter so the soundboad when glued on, will sit just underneath the playing surface you will glue on to the top ledge.

Jason


----------



## Jason (Mar 28, 2013)

He outdoormarsh, Are you drilling your holes after you turn the call? That looks like and awful lot of tear out.

jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 28, 2013)

Jason said:


> He outdoormarsh, Are you drilling your holes after you turn the call? That looks like and awful lot of tear out.
> 
> jason



Actually I always drill my soundholes before I start turning. And I have no idea why I got this much tearout on this call.. musta been the type of wood I'm using, cuz it's never happened to me before. It might go away as I have alot more shaping to do on the inside.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2013)

The sound board is glued to the pedestal. The diameter of the soundboard is smaller than the inside wall's diameter so it doesn't touch the wall. The sum of the height of the pedestal and thickness of the sound board is such that the top of the soundboard sits just below the scratch plate. The scratch plate is glued into a ledge you create in the wall. The depth of that ledge is usually equal to the thickness of the scratch plate causing the scratch plate to sit flush with the top of the wall.

Let's say your slate scratch plate is 3.5". The outside diameter of the call is 4". The soundboard is 3" glass. The diameter of the inner cavern is 3.25". The distance between the edge of the soundboard and the inner wall is 1/8" on each side. The thickness of the floor is 1/4". The distance between the soundboard and scratch plate is 1/8". The total thickness of the call is 1". That leaves the pedestal height at 3/8".

When the scratch board is played it causes the soundboard to vibrate and produce sounds that escape from the inner cavern through the sound holes you drilled in the bottom. All of those measurements are subjective and will cause the pot to create different sounds. YMMV

Hope my numbers add up correctly. I did it in my head and there's lots of space in there.

WT


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ahhhh .... making much more sense now based on your descriptions. Again, I've never seen the inside of one of these, so it was a bit confusing! 

So this makes me wonder:
1) How do the sound board and scratch board materials affect the final sound?
2) How does the spacing between the sound board and scratch board affect the final sound? higher/lower pitch due to ... ?
3) Does the wood used have any effect?
4) Does hole size have any effect?

I know these variables will have an effect, but I would expect certain changes to have a large or noticeable effect, while other changes would have a minimal effect. Do the turkeys care ????

Dan


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 28, 2013)

wellllll, to answer your question to the "this makes me wonder" section.... YES. 

All of those variables make a difference. What can I tell you??? the number of holes you drill and the size of holes make the call louder/softer. 

For the others, I can't really tell you any specifics as I'm fairly new to all this.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay ... one more question (at least for the next 10 minutes). Where do you get your sound boards and scratch plates. I've found a couple sources ... but I'd bet that someone has already scoped out the best source.
thanks
Dan


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 28, 2013)

I know a guy ;D

Has pretty good prices, best I've seen.

[email protected]


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^ what he says ^^


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 28, 2013)

With a name like that ... gotta be a great guy to deal with! Thanks
Dan

PS: More pics guys!!!


----------



## Jason (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.grassycreekcalls.com/default.asp
http://brooksidegamecalls.com/

These 2 have websites and have good parts. There is a difference in the slate form the 2 but both are good.

Jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 28, 2013)

Stumpy" or Chuck is his real name.. Is easy to deal with and nice prices. Off the top of my head...

Slate is 1.95
Crystal is 1.95
Glass is .85 ish
Ceramic might be 5 or 6
They can bead-blast anything for .50 extra


----------



## Jason (Mar 28, 2013)

never used stumpy due to him not having a website and not taking paypal, only takes check or money order i think. I like instant everything

Jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 29, 2013)

I know how you feel, but I just sent him payment for my recent order via paypal, so maybe he updated his payment methods?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> .... Also, this wood is curly (not sure which color) oak....



It's red oak. 

Dan, did you ever make a call? I'm going to take a stab at it soon. Do you know if there's a start-to-finish pot call tutorial on our site yet?


.


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Outdoormarsh said:
> 
> 
> > .... Also, this wood is curly (not sure which color) oak....
> ...



K, I'm not quite healed up enough to do any turning. A couple more months. I've done some CAD drawings of the cross sections and bought some wood and the glass and slate parts ...
So far no complete tutorials on this site, but some good references. 
Dan


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry Dan I keep forgetting about your surgery. 

Maybe I will get one turned and learn some mistakes for you to avoid.

:gigglesign:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Sorry Dan I keep forgetting about your surgery.
> 
> Maybe I will get one turned and learn some mistakes for you to avoid.
> 
> :gigglesign:



I can't see why you would need one with as many Turkeys as there are in texas.......:zing::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

Dan, check this out . . .


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm thinking that I might even have a chance .... now


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Dan, check this out . . . She's 7!
> 
> :no dice. more please:


 Yeah, but she's got two good arms...


----------



## Haybale (Jan 17, 2014)

I have to make a call for a trade with tocws2002, I have never done any type of tutorial but ill attempt it if y'all would like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, I would like the tutorial!

-jason


----------



## Haybale (Jan 27, 2014)

Well guys I'm sorry I forgot the pics turning tocws's. I'll turn up another one an remember the pics this time


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's a pot call tutorial that I did a few months ago. Let me know if you have any questions.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-tutorial.9276/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eddie (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the good tutorial


----------



## bluedot (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is a link to a thread that illustrates the internal workings call. http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1287169554 The tutorial mentioned above is an excellent source also.

Dan


----------

